# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  test photo

## jimnikaia

test test 1 2 1 2 1 2

----------


## vag21



----------


## Ρία

τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;; τι κάνουμε εδώ;

----------


## lagreco69

> τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;; τι κάνουμε εδώ;


Δοκιμαζουμε διαφορες λειτουργιες!  χαχχαχαχα!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

προσεξτε μη βαλετε καμια φωτια στο φορουμ.........!!!! χαχαχαχαχ......

----------


## Ρία

xexe!!κ τωρα τι κανουμε;;; ανεβαζουμε φωτό;

----------


## fysaei

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NM-WnjqB8EY

----------


## fysaei



----------


## Gardelius

*Ωραίος!!!!!!*  :wink:

----------


## fysaei

αυτή πήγα να τη βάλω σήμερα στο διαγωνισμό του μήνα για τη συμμετοχή, αλλά είδα ότι κλείδωσε το θέμα..προσπαθούσα τις προηγούμενες μέρες αλλά τά παμε με το τάμπλετ-τώρα είμαι σε πισι

----------


## gpapjohn

μέσα στην αυγοθήκη έχεις βάλει άμμο;

----------


## fysaei

Nαι Γιώργο, με πρόσθεμα ασβεστίου φωσφορου..

----------


## gpapjohn

έχω διαβάσει αρκετά για τη χορήγηση άμμου και είμαι λίγο διστακτικός,

εν τω μεταξύ το σουπιοκόκκαλο δεν το χει αγγίξει κανένα απ τα 3 καναρινάκια που έχω,

βέβαια στη συνταγή αυγοτροφής του jk21, έχω προσθέσει και λίγο τσόφλι.

Συγνώμη για το οφ τοπικ.

----------


## fysaei

Κάποια παιδιά εδώ τη φοβούνται, όπως θα διαβάσεις αν ψαξεις σε παλαιότερα θέματα, η χονδρόκοκκη απορρίπτεται σίγουρα για τα καναρίνια-ξερω και παιδί που του χει ψοφήσει καναρίνι εξαιτίας της..εγώ δίνω λεπτόκοκκη συσκευασμένη κ όχι τσουβαλιου..κανένα πρόβλημα ένα χρονο τώρα..τα πουλιά την αναζητουν..ψάξε ψάξε σε παλιά θέματα κ θα βρεις απάντηση..δεν ρωτας κ κανεναν εμπειρο-αυτά μπορω να σου πω..

----------


## fysaei

Καλός φίλος συνιστά.    Πτέρωμα κ συντήρηση#52

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλός φίλος συνιστά.    Πτέρωμα κ συντήρηση#52


*Πτέρωμα και Συντήρηση*

----------

